# Back wall



## MitsEvo (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi i am looking for something to grow down and fill in the back wall of my vivs.
I have fig but it just is not doing it for me. Some names and some pics would be great. This is what i have so far. Keep in mind these are only 12x12x18 so things need to be small.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Is that dwarf baby tears as a carpet?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Quick quesion - how is that Monsoon doing for you? good or bad? To answer your question, ficus pumila looks great when given a year to grow in looking at some peoples tanks. I also think peperomia sp. looks great to cover up things.


----------



## MitsEvo (Dec 26, 2010)

Kalakole said:


> Is that dwarf baby tears as a carpet?


Yes it is.


----------



## MitsEvo (Dec 26, 2010)

Neontra said:


> Quick quesion - how is that Monsoon doing for you? good or bad? To answer your question, ficus pumila looks great when given a year to grow in looking at some peoples tanks. I also think peperomia sp. looks great to cover up things.


Thanks for the plant names. The Monsoon is great easy to use and works great no problems with is.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Peperomia prostrata, peperomia scandens, syngonium rayii, etc...

what are you using as a substrate? looks cool...


----------



## MitsEvo (Dec 26, 2010)

boabab95 said:


> Peperomia prostrata, peperomia scandens, syngonium rayii, etc...
> 
> what are you using as a substrate? looks cool...


I am using Hagen Fluval Stratum substrate for planted aquariums


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

some Peperomia Prostrata on the top piece of wood on the wall, and maybe some pilea glauca in the left rear corner on the 1st tank


----------



## MitsEvo (Dec 26, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> some Peperomia Prostrata on the top piece of wood on the wall, and maybe some pilea glauca in the left rear corner on the 1st tank


Thanks i think i am going to get some Peperomia Prostrata i think it will look good in the tanks and think it will be easy for the frogs to climb up. In both of the tanks there is water flowing down the left side so i cant really use that side.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

and btw the substrate is cool, im using some ADA aquasoil in a "bog" area of one of my tanks


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I really like the dwarf baby tears! Now to find some before Winter.

Steve


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

That tank is awesome looking. Anybody know the latin name for the 'dwarf babies tears' that you have there? I've seen a few various plants sold under that name so I'd like to confirm which one you have, as it looks flippin' amazing and I will have to put some in my current build. Does it like really wet conditions?

thanks for any info


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Hemianthus callitrichoides is what i know as dwarf babies tears


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hornet said:


> Hemianthus callitrichoides is what i know as dwarf babies tears


It could also be Soleirolia soleirolii


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Hornet said:


> Hemianthus callitrichoides is what i know as dwarf babies tears


Thanks for this. I will definitely find and buy some of that. I think it will be perfect for my paludarium build.


----------

